# Tired of this HDR stuff... how about some macro?



## mimic (Jan 9, 2006)

So I went out to a local trail today, and took 103 pictures, all with the exception of 3, meant for HDR. What a waste of time. I got home, and after trying to process all 20 sets, I didn't end up with a single good HDR image. Maybe it's my technique... I dunno, but it frustrated me. Thankfully I took my 100mm macro lens and grabbed 3 cool macro pictures.




























Comments?


----------



## sunny_j (Sep 24, 2006)

i really like the first 2. the third one is ok.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Yeeesh! Tag it NSFW next time!


----------



## AndyDe (Jul 9, 2004)

I also tried a little HDR this past weekend without much success.

#2 is my favorite... :thumbup:


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

I like #3, almost looks like a spot focus filter, very surreal.


----------



## Big_Carp (Apr 18, 2008)

That's awsome. i love how the background fades away and all the focus is on the main object.


----------



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

Here are some old macro shots I took...


----------



## mimic (Jan 9, 2006)

Big_Carp said:


> That's awsome. i love how the background fades away and all the focus is on the main object.


That's what an f/2.8 is able to do. I'm aiming to get a 50mm f/1.8 lens this weekend.

Socal, your pics didn't show up.


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

I want a thrifty-nifty-fifty. I need to curb my spending though, so doesn't look like I'll get one anytime soon .


----------



## mimic (Jan 9, 2006)

Desiboy said:


> I want a thrifty-nifty-fifty. I need to curb my spending though, so doesn't look like I'll get one anytime soon .


You can usually find them on craigslist for $80 to $100.

It rained last night, and was nice and clear and sunny this morning, made for some cool macro's of water drops. Got a few pictures of my car too. Click the pictures for full size. (56k warning - each image is about 3MB)







Critique's are always welcome!


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Mimic, I REALLY like that second one...

Alex


----------



## sunny_j (Sep 24, 2006)

good job as always mimic:thumbup:


----------



## jboucher (Feb 8, 2008)

Very nice Mimic. I knew where you were from the first pic! I thought I was the only one who took pictures fo skunk cabbage :lmao:

thanks for sharing!


----------

